# Camelbak Charge?



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Over the years, I have gone back and forth on bottles vs. packs. I like both and they both have their upsides and downsides. Lately, I have been on a bottle kick with stuff in jersey pockets or Awesome Strap - still will use this system for racing. I only ride at most a few hours on my normal rides....often only an hour. Bottles definitely keep you from over-hydrating and help you regulate your hydration so I don't need a big pack..the Mule is simply overkill for what I do. I am intrigued by the lumbar packs as one of the main issues to me with the backpack style packs is that the weight is high and moves around during obstacles etc. What is everyone's opinion of the lumbar packs? I tend to be a minimalist w/r to tools etc. The Charge looks like a good solution for me.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I've never had a problem with over hydration!


----------



## pwrov1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I really like my Rogue. Retail $68

https://m.camelbak.com/rogue/d/1035_cl_4047


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

MSU Alum said:


> I've never had a problem with over hydration!


Hahaha..I understand. What I am saying is that you don't need to drink. 3l of water on a 10 mile ride. The bottle allows you to see how much you have so you don't run out. If you stay hydrated normally you won't need to chug oodles of water on the ride.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Went to REI today and checked it out..not for me. Seems hard to get the bladder out. Too much going on for me...will stick with the bottles for now.


----------



## Thyamine (Jul 3, 2013)

I just started using a Hydrapak Streamline and it's really nice. The bladder comes out nicely and is reversible so it's easy to clean and let dry out. And it holds just about everything I wanted it to.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

For the kind of riding you mention, I think bottles is fine. 10 mile ride you are never too far out. Still, if riding alone, in area with no people or cell coverage, you could get in trouble. When riding high altitude and in back-country on rides >20-30 miles, you cannot take chances. Imagine being 10+ miles out, go OTB, and end up really hurt. No Cell coverage. At 9,000 + feet. In the Summer. One can live a while with no food, but you can die quick without water. 

When on a really long ride in the Mountains, I carry all the water and electrolytes I can carry. I start off heavy, but drink much of the weight off. In remote areas, especially at extreme altitude where staying hydrated is a matter of safety, having extra potable water may save your life. I am riding the Sierras in a couple weeks, have done it a couple times, but when I do this ride in the Summer, I start off with a full 100 oz bladder, and a couple bottles of electrolytes too. Altitude at the top, stupid hot near the bottom, I just feel safer with extra water and electrolytes source. I carry as much as 164 ounces on some all day rides. Be safe, and have fun.


----------



## icsloppl (Nov 1, 2012)

I use a Charge LR. It takes about 5 seconds to remove the bladder. The bladder placement at your hips is really a work of genius. You hardly feel the weight of a full bladder, and the water actually helps stabilize the pack by conforming to your waist.

Competitive has it on a nice sale as well -

CamelBak Charge LR Hydration Pack - 427cu in - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Gibbsinator (Jul 24, 2013)

Thyamine said:


> I just started using a Hydrapak Streamline and it's really nice. The bladder comes out nicely and is reversible so it's easy to clean and let dry out. And it holds just about everything I wanted it to.


Some love for Hydrapak. I have a Hydrapak Big Sur. It's a medium size standard style pack. It has a chest strap and waist strap(nylon with buckles) that keep it glued to me. On intense climbs I can feel my lower back get a workout; not to be confused with hurting it. I don't see my pack as a nuisance, in fact, it's handy and helpful. Carries my phone, wallet, keys, tools, food(yay) and towel for these hot humid days! Reaching for the magnet attached bite valve is far more convenient than bending down to grab a bottle, than bending back down to replace it. Maybe I just enjoy hydrating at any moment. I don't need to fill up to 3L. I usually fill it to 2L or 1.5L and drink 1l or so. More water is *always* better than not enough water. Comes down to preference and minimalistic vs thorough minded.


----------

